# What was your best photographic accompishment in 2011?



## rub (Dec 6, 2011)

On a more personal note - what was you best photogrpahic accomplishment in 2011?

1) Using photography to bridge the gap with my sister, who I have never been particularily close with. I shot the birth of her first child, and the baby and family photos in the weeks after. It allowed me to really break it down to what is important in life. Love, family, connection, support.

2) Sharing a few tears with a client after she saw her boudoir images. The joy I get from getting to show a woman the beautiful, sexy, confident side that those around her see, but she may not see herself, is a great professional accomplishment for me.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 6, 2011)

Shooting in Ralph Wilson Stadium (bills.)


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 6, 2011)

Having another photographer who has been in business for 40+ years ask me to shoot his daughters wedding next summer. Silly really the validation from others making my day. But his confidence in me really gave me more confidence in myself.


----------



## camz (Dec 6, 2011)

I did a Santa Shoot for the kids of the Milpitas ADP office this past Saturday.  Sitting on Santa's Lap was the best part!


----------



## DennyCrane (Dec 6, 2011)

Shot a professional porn shoot.




no, seriously, I did


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 6, 2011)

Pics or never happened.



DennyCrane said:


> Shot a professional porn shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 6, 2011)

My accomplishment was getting paid 2K for a wedding.. which is still low but me happy.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 6, 2011)

Mine would be getting a plaque for being the official photographer for the St. Jude's Charity Horse Ride.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 6, 2011)

Mine was enrolling in a college photography certification program and picking up 2 trinity lenses and a D700, iMac, photoshop, lightroom3. And doing my 1st paid shoot. Not bad for a hobbyist?

Hope next year is good to us all as well.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 6, 2011)

Nothing on the scale as others have mentioned, but I brought the *FUN *factor back into my photography this year by going with a smaller footprint.  An Olympus PEN EP3 m4/3.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 6, 2011)

Surviving another year as a professional photographer in an over saturated world.


----------



## willis_927 (Dec 6, 2011)

This was my first year of charging people for my photo service. Every person I took photos for said they were very happy with the results, and most included that they would recommend me to their friends/family. Whether they were great or not, at the end of the day if the client is happy, thats all that matters (to me).


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 6, 2011)

Breaking into medium format.  Next year, my 'accomplishment' will (i hope) be making my own prints.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 6, 2011)

Got my first cover. Been inside or had articles but never a cover till this year. It meant a lot to me


----------



## photo guy (Dec 22, 2011)

1. Having a photo published FRONT PAGE in the local newspaper the day after a major fire in my city that I took.
2. Having a photo published in a state-wide magazine as a Thank You for my work by the FD that I do photos for.  Both get my name and my work out.


----------



## kamerageek (Dec 22, 2011)

A coworker noticed a photo I had taken and asked if she could buy a copy.


----------



## nateridesbikes (Dec 22, 2011)

Mine would be simply BUYING a camera. After years of wanting I was finally able to afford one. Boy is this whole photography thing a slippery slope...


----------



## photo guy (Dec 22, 2011)

To: kamerageek

I know where you are coming from. I have a relative that I email some of my photos to every once in a while and she shows them off at work on break time and a few of her coworker have asked where she got them saying if they were her's they wanted copies.


----------



## Buckster (Dec 22, 2011)

Hmmm... My "best" photographic accomplishment of 2011...  Man, that's hard to pinpoint.

I think probably moving into my new live/work studio loft at the end of September was the "best" accomplishment for my photography overall this year.  I just love this big open space I'm in now.  It's really been a boost for me, getting my gear in a place where I don't have to constantly break it down and store it out of the way.  No more clearing furniture out of the way and then putting it back later.  No more garages or shooting through doorways from one room into the next to get enough distance between camera, subject and background.  That's really given me the most satisfaction and freedom, and opened up a lot more time and creative possibilites for me.  The studio area itself is 30'L x 16'W x 14'H and it's working out really well.  The rest of the space for bedroom, kitchen, bath, working area/desk and another room I'm not even using yet more than doubles that floor space.

Beyond that, I had a real nice gear-gasm this year, adding some pieces I've been wanting for quite a while, made some nice sales on prints and usage rights, produced several photos that I'm particularly happy with, and had a lot of fun in the process.  :thumbup:


----------



## kamerageek (Dec 23, 2011)

photo guy said:


> To: kamerageek
> 
> I know where you are coming from. I have a relative that I email some of my photos to every once in a while and she shows them off at work on break time and a few of her coworker have asked where she got them saying if they were her's they wanted copies.



People reacting to your efforts in this way makes all the hard work worthwhile.


----------



## fotoplazza (Dec 23, 2011)

Buying a Canon 5D markII

Street photographer


----------



## bazooka (Dec 23, 2011)

Hmmm... I think I made much more progress this year than 2010.  2010 I was learning the fundamentals, the technicals, the how-to's and how-not-to's, processing basics.  This year I feel like I've focused more on the art and getting deeper into composition.

I think my greatest achievement happened just a few days ago... my father-in-law, completely unsolicited, asked for a print of one of my landscapes for him to hang in his office as a Christmas present.  I've never had anyone ask for a print of one of my landscapes before.  It was exciting to know that at least one person truly enjoys at least one of my photos enough to put it on their wall.  To me, that is HUGE.

I also got my hummingbird shot used on-air but I work here so it wasn't that big of a deal....


----------



## ld3davis (Dec 26, 2011)

Buying a camera and noticing how I'm starting to see things in the world quite differently as I compose and take more and more pictures.


----------



## Hereindallas (Dec 26, 2011)

I am an amatuer.  I had someone ask to purchase a print of one of my photos as a gift.  That was a good feeling for someone who is striving to improve.  BTW, I gave her the print.


----------



## sm4him (Dec 26, 2011)

After more than 30 years of enjoying photography as a hobby, 2011 is the year I took the plunge into what I would call "serious hobbyist." After abandoning my film SLR several years ago for Canon powershot p & s cameras, and then for the last 3 years lusting after a DSLR but not being able to "afford" it, in 2011, I adopted Nike's slogan and I Just Did It.  Bought my first DSLR. 

Also had my first "cover" photo, a picture I took (with my point and shoot, actually) that was on the cover of a national trade magazine.

Had my first portrait photo shoot. In over 30 years of photography, I've always avoided doing portraits like they were the plague. This year, I decided to learn how to do portrait photography. Whether it's something I end up doing on a professional level or not (probably not!), I want to at least be more confident of my ability to take really good photos of friends and family, and groups at our women's ministry or youth events, without just ending up with mediocre snapshots.  Plus, I think learning portrait photography helps my overall photography skills as well.

Started really learning how to use Photoshop. I've "used" it for years, but never really even knew how to mask things. Just used it for the basic image adjustments. This year, I've taken a class in using it and explored it on my own enough to really step up my abilities.  Still much to learn, and hope to add Lightroom in 2012.

So, all in all, I'd say that 2011 was the year I quit just "wishing" I had better photography gear and skills and started doing something about it!  And got quite a bit of validation in the process.


----------



## matt.garnett (Dec 26, 2011)

I would say my two biggest accomplishments for this year (and I just started taking pictures in September!) is making the front page for two of my images, and making several others in the sports section. Also, shooting two UIL state championships at Cowboy's stadium was nice.


----------



## Tee (Dec 27, 2011)

Getting into the studio and setting all the lighting configurations on my own, bringing in a MUA and learning how to shoot an artistic nude.  This led to the realization that all the progress I've made taught me how much I still have to learn.  I'm now educated enough to know I have a long ways to go. LOL


----------



## jwbryson1 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm an amateur, but it made my day when friends asked me to take their family Christmas portraits for them and they loved the shots.  Small accomplishment but it made me happy.


----------



## TCUphoto (Dec 27, 2011)

Going from hobby to business....and recently (finally!) making my own website. And balancing photography and grad school. 

Congratulations to everyone else on their accomplishments!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 27, 2011)

Buckster said:


> Hmmm... My "best" photographic accomplishment of 2011...  Man, that's hard to pinpoint



Lucky you 

Mine are easy to come up with.

1/ I'm proud of a photo workshop I launched in a "problem" suburb. Not only do we have a bunch of kids shooting but, thanks to a deal we made with a "gang," we haven't yet been broken into...

2/ the sale of my studio.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Dec 27, 2011)

Hmm I would have to say finally shooting with something other than the kit lens!  lol With my prime I was able to do the kids' Christmas portraits instead of spending hundreds at the mall!


----------



## SeanCdn (Dec 27, 2011)

It may seem like nothing to most...but setting a website for my photo's and selling a couple.  Not much, but a start - I suppose.

www.sean-hogan-photography.com


----------

